# اجهزةx ray متنقل



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

يرجى اعلامنا عن اجهزة x ray متنقل لفحص لسبائك النحاس والبراص


----------



## أبو الجووج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم،

لا يوجد أخي الكريم أجهزة أشعة سينية لفحص سبائك النحاس و البراس بحد ذاتها، الفكرة في الأشعة انها تخترق جميع الاجسام و تصل إلى مادة الفيلم و تعطي الصورة، الفرق فقط في كثافة و سماكة القطعة المراد فحصها و هنا يكون الامر سهلا جدا، حيث يكون كل جهاز تصوير بالأشعة مزود بجداول خاصة تبين كيفية التصوير على معادن غير الحديد (حيث يعتبر الحديد هو المرجع في التصوير بالأشعة)، و للعلم فإن اختلاف الكثافة ما بين سبيكتين من معدن أصلي واحد (أي سبيكتين من النحاس ذات تكوين مختلف و لكن النحاس هو المعدن الرئيسي) لن يؤثر بشكل ملحوظ على وضوح الفيلم الناتج.

و يمكن بكل بساطة عمل تجربة صغيرة لمعرفة الظروف اللازمة لتصوير قطعة من المعدن بالمقارنة مع الحديد:
1- إجراء عملية تصوير لقطعة من الحديد ذات سماكة معروفة و بالرجوع للجدول المرفق مع الجهاز (عادة اسمه Radiation Exposure Chart)
2- تظهير و تحميض الفيلم للحصول على الصورة
3- قياس قيمة السواد على الفيلم (النفاذية الضوئية Optical density)
4-إعادة عملية التصوير باستخدام قطعة من معدن آخر و لكن بنفس الظروف الأصلية (يعني: نفس السماكة و نوع الفيلم و قيم تشغيل الجهاز)
5-تظهير الفيلم و تحميضه و قياس قيمة السواد و مقارنتها بالفيلم الأول و من ثم إعادة ضبط الجهاز بحيث يعطي قيمة سواد مقبولة (بالنسبة للتصوير بأشعة X فالقيمة هي من 1.8 إلى 3.5) (عن طريق زيادة أو تقليل فرق الجهد على انبوبة الأشعة أو زيادة أو تقليل وقت التعريض أو كلاهما)

أما بالنسبة لعملية شراء مثل هذه الاجهزة فيرجى مراعاة ما يلي:
1- أن تكون جميع الأسلاك معزولة و على درجة عالية من التحمل
2- ان تكون الأسلاك بطول 25 متر على الأقل مع وجود وحدة تحكم إضافية (غير تلك الرئيسية)
3- أن يعمل على التبريد بالهواء (هناك أجهزة تعمل على التبريد بالماء و لكن تكلف أكثر و تحتاج لتوصيلات اكثر)
4- مراعاة المأخذ الكهربائي (110 أم 220 فولت) مع عدم تجاوز القيمة القصوى للتيار العادي (في العادة 13 أمبير)، و إذا لم يمكن فإنه على الشركة توفير محول مناسب مع قاطع كهربائي
5- ضرورة وجود هيكل يحمل الجهاز لتتمكن من وضعه بالوضعية المطلوبة لعملية التصوير
6- أن تكون قيمة فرق الجهد على أنبوبة الأشعة كافية (يمكن القول إن قيمة 200 إلى 300 كيلو فولت ممتازة لأي عمل ميداني)

آسف للإطالة و لكن إذا احتجت المزيد من التفاصيل لا تتردد بالاتصال

والله الموفق


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (10 ديسمبر 2007)

لدينا جهاز Digital X-ray متنقل صنع خصيصا للعمل الميدانى وزنه 5 كيلو وذات فرق جهد 300kevوهذا الجهاز مع softwearرائع جداجدا وهو من تصميم مصرى.
إذا معلومات أكثر براجاء الإتصال بى على هذا الرقم 0020102316331
او الكترونيا على هذا الاميل eng_hagras***********

وشكرا لك 
معا من أجل رفع شأن المهندسين العرب.


----------



## أبو الجووج (10 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد سعيد هجرس قال:


> لدينا جهاز Digital X-ray متنقل صنع خصيصا للعمل الميدانى وزنه 5 كيلو وذات فرق جهد 300kevوهذا الجهاز مع softwearرائع جداجدا وهو من تصميم مصرى.
> إذا معلومات أكثر براجاء الإتصال بى على هذا الرقم 0020102316331
> او الكترونيا على هذا الاميل eng_hagras***********
> 
> ...


 
الاخ محمد سعيد

يرجى تزويدي ببروشورات أو أية معلومات تفصيلية عن الاجهزة التي ذكرتها، و يفضل مراسلتي على بريدي التالي:
Jehad_tareq (at) yahoo.com

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو الجووج (23 يونيو 2009)

محمد سعيد هجرس قال:


> لدينا جهاز digital x-ray متنقل صنع خصيصا للعمل الميدانى وزنه 5 كيلو وذات فرق جهد 300kevوهذا الجهاز مع softwearرائع جداجدا وهو من تصميم مصرى.
> إذا معلومات أكثر براجاء الإتصال بى على هذا الرقم 0020102316331
> او الكترونيا على هذا الاميل eng_hagras***********
> 
> ...


 
مشكور أخ محمد على المعلومة و لكن أريد المزيد من المعلومات إذا أمكن، أنا بانتظار جوابك مع بالغ التقدير


----------



## القرافي (25 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لكم جميعاً..

كم أتمنى منكم لو فصلتم في تطبيقات أشعة أكس في دراسة تكوينات الصخور خصوصاً إزاحة الماء داخل الصخر أو ما يُسمى core scale experiment خصوصاً imbibtion of water والذي يسبب إزاحة السائل النفطي الكامن داخل الصخر ثم حساب Recovery factor ، لو نجحت هذه الخطوة فإنه سيعين كثيراً من إخواننا من البتروفيزيائين الذين لهم عناية بخصائص مثل relative perimability وwettability.
وقد أرفقت بحث ليتنا نستفيد من مرئياتكم فيه


----------

